# Blood test normal but I don't feel normal



## Mackdss (Nov 24, 2016)

Average body temp 96.8. I get hot really easy but also get cold really easy. I have dry skin and flushed face. Thought I would have my thyroid checked. Do these results have anything to do with how I feel? Thanks so much. 
I am 42 and male just trying to figure out the low body temp and the lack of sweating in my armpits.

Tsh .8 range .5-3.0
Free t4 1.3 range .7_2.5
Free t3 2.9 range 2.5-6.5
TPOab 11 range 0-150


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you currently taking thyroid hormone replacement?

Your Free labs look on the hypo side , your TSH is pointing hyper. Have you ever had a TSI antibody test or thyroglobulin antibodies?

Your labs definitely could produce hypo symptoms you describe


----------



## Mackdss (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! I have not had those other tests. This is the first thing I have done. What would the other tests tell?


----------



## Mackdss (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh and I'm not on replacement therapy.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Mackdss said:


> Thanks for the reply! I have not had those other tests. This is the first thing I have done. What would the other tests tell?


Your TSH is low for where your FT-4 and FT-3 fall. They contradict each other, so TSI would address antibodies for Graves ( hyper) and Thyroglobulin will determine if you need further testing for possible cancer. If Thyroglobulin is high, next test would be an ultrasound of your thyroid-


----------



## Mackdss (Nov 24, 2016)

So I had a TSI test done and it came out at 49. Range is between 0-139. I take it that is well below normal. With antibodies on tpo and tsi low is my thyroid in the normal range or should I still be concerned with the low TSH? Thanks so much


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What sort of doctor is treating you and running your lab's?

You should not have any TSI antibodies in your system. You have Graves disease - hyperthyroidism. The disease can ebb and flow and it now clarifies why your labs were as they were with low TSH and low FT-4 and FT-3, because antibodies can affect those results.

Has your doctor suggested any sort of treatment plan?


----------



## Mackdss (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you for the response. You may think I'm crazy but I have done my own labs at Walk in Labs. I've read so much on the net about doctor's really not caring about anything except TSH. So before I see my doctor I wanted to ready myself with knowledge.
Why do they have a range for tsi? Severity ?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Mackdss said:


> Thank you for the response. You may think I'm crazy but I have done my own labs at Walk in Labs. I've read so much on the net about doctor's really not caring about anything except TSH. So before I see my doctor I wanted to ready myself with knowledge.
> Why do they have a range for tsi? Severity ?


Nope - you can't get the "crazy" label for doing your own labs, I did them myself often early in my diagnosis process and even post surgery as my doctors refused labs as often as I wanted them.

Yes - range can detect the severity. My TSI was not tested until just prior to having my thyroid removed - it was 316% (<130), TPO antibodies were 1860 ( <35)

FYI - for some early in the disease process antobodies can be low, like yours. Over time they may increase. Mine went higher once I was put on anti thyroid medication.



> Tsh .8 range .5-3.0
> Free t4 1.3 range .7_2.5
> Free t3 2.9 range 2.5-6.5
> TPOab 11 range 0-150


What I see in your results - with your TSH somewhat "normal" means you may have antibody involvement reflecting in a somewhat good range TSH.

Your FT-4 and FT-3 are both below what "normal" is, although they are in range, falling somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of range is more "normal". Low range TPO shows some thyroid inflammation and possible auto immune involvement.

Your problem will be finding a doc who understands - naturopathic will be your best choice, although they often do not take insurance.

Having a few labs run will show the pattern and depending on what antibodies are present at lab draw - will affect your results.


----------



## Mackdss (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks. I was thinking the same thing on finding the right doctor who actually won't tell me everything looks fine. Wouldn't even know where to start. So many docs in the SF Bay so finding a good one is going to be a challenge. My mother has graves and think she was diagnosed in her 50's. So maybe my labs will get worse overtime. Would just like to take care of it early for possible remission. I'm just tired of the heat intolerance I've had for years.


----------

